# Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake review



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

*Tin Description:*
Very mature Old Belt flue-cured Virginia's spiced with Louisiana Perique

*Popping the Tin: *
Tightly pressed traditional flake slices. Light brown with bright virginia highlights. Very pretty flakes.










*Packing:*
I have rubbed out and folded and stuffed. Both ways they pack nicely. My preferred method on LNF is the fold and stuff. I take two flakes, fold once "hamburger style" and then once "hotdog style." Then I twist it pretty good and loosen it up quite a bit. Then drop it down into the bowl and pack with a light finger. After I pack the pipe I will let the tobacco dry out for about 1/2 hr.

*First Light and beginning of bowl:* 
Lights pretty well. It doesn't give me many problems staying lit at first like some other flakes have. The flavor doesn't take long to reveal it self.

The virginia is smooth and creamy with a little bit of sweetness. It has an oat-like creaminess which is great with the gentle sweet and peppery notes that present themselves through out the smoke. It also has a little bit of citrus to it.The perique is not as peppery as some other VaPers I have tried but it is noticed most when snorking. Perique can be a hit or miss for me depending on the blend. The perique in this is very pleasant and compliments the virginias remarkably.

*Middle of bowl:*
Gets a little bit sweeter at times, and a little bit more peppery at times. Stays very smooth through out.

*End of Bowl:* 
Same as above but, I don't want it to end! I could smoke back to back bowls of this.

*Wife/Girlfriend/Significant other factor (Room Note):* 
I think it smells great while smoking it. I always try to smell it. The gf doesnt seem to mind it.

*My thoughts:*
I really enjoy this tobacco. At about $30/LB, this stuff is a deal. I have really been enjoying flake tobaccos and this is one that has jumped to the top of the list for me. This is probably my favorite VaPer to date. Now I look forward to trying Escudo. For some reason I like smoking this in the cold weather also. This tobacco and the crisp air complement each other. Also, it kind of random but this has been the tobacco that I smoke while snow-blowing.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Good review! I like LNF too, its easy and predictable, no surprises. When I'm in the mood for surprises, I try something else. :drama:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice review!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Good review! Looking foward to your take on Escudo.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Great review and description. From what you reported, I am definitely going to be looking for this blend.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great Review, just added one more to next months shopping list. @ 30 bucks a pound, I think I just found my first Large Order for aging purposes.


----------



## BPhiz (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the review!


----------

